# Canadian USD Dividend Payers



## Dilbert (Nov 20, 2016)

I currently hold HOT and AQN. Can anyone point me to an up to date list of others?


----------



## Dilbert (Nov 20, 2016)

Never mind I found plenty from a Google search!:tongue:


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

Dilbert said:


> I currently hold HOT and AQN. Can anyone point me to an up to date list of others?


If you do a search here, you will find a more or less current list that I posted. OK, it is in this post: https://www.canadianmoneyforum.com/...n-retirement?p=1980768&viewfull=1#post1980768


----------



## Dilbert (Nov 20, 2016)

agent99 said:


> If you do a search here, you will find a more or less current list that I posted. OK, it is in this post: https://www.canadianmoneyforum.com/...n-retirement?p=1980768&viewfull=1#post1980768


Thanks, actually I found a page you assisted on at the MOA website as well.


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

I journaled my BPY.un to the US side of my tfsa on March 16. Dividends were paid about a week or two later to my cdn account. Is this because the journaling took place after the ex-divended date? I was hoping for the US dollars.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

Aelk799 said:


> I journaled my BPY.un to the US side of my tfsa on March 16. Dividends were paid about a week or two later to my cdn account. Is this because the journaling took place after the ex-divended date?



yes, you'd missed the X date. BPY.UN was X 27 feb/19 & your shares were still in CAD account at that time.

most brokers have good, easily trackable dividend X date info, always a good idea to check it out


----------

